# Would Anyone Risk There Life With A Russian??



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Hi there,

Suppose you were given a job of diving to 700metres below sea level, if ONE could withstand that much pressure







. Would you rely on a Russian to time your dive, forget computers, we're in Russia diving 

Some of these are supposedly rated to 700metres


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

No.


----------



## seiko6139 (Aug 25, 2003)

You wouldn't be able to see it at that depth either. I certainly wouldn't risk wearing just one watch either.


----------



## Chascomm (Sep 9, 2005)

bry1975 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Suppose you were given a job of diving to 700metres below sea level, if ONE could withstand that much pressure
> 
> ...


I don't want to burst your bubble, but the 'military issue' papers that claim 700m depth rating have been fabricated to give the watch a bit more credibility. The watch is a chromed-brass replica of the stainless steel military version. The watch, box, papers etc are a 'tourist' item produced by the Zlatoust watch factory, who also used to build the real thing.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

No chance in hell


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

So you guys don't trust the Soviet technology then?


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

I wonder if any records still exist that show to what depths these watches were routinely used and maybe what the maximum (successful) dive depth was.

Personally I can barely swim, so if I find myself even one or two feet under water it probably means I'm drowning!


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

I'd just take over the ship and make everyone else jump overboard 

Sorry for off-topic, I'll shut up now


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

potz said:


> PS. My avatar and pix have disappeard (temporarily) cos I'm having a bit of a dispute with my web hoster.


I wanted to see your Braun Potzy. Scandanavian and minimalist, I'm imagining  .


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

potz said:



> Go on, admit it - you're a pirate at heart :kenshin:
> 
> I though highjacking threads was an honoured tradition here














> PS. My avatar and pix have disappeard (temporarily) cos I'm having a bit of a dispute with my web hoster.


Know how you feel, I'm having a dispute with my T-Shirt provider


















And I now return control of this thread to its rightful owner


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

rhaythorne said:


> potz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's 'silly season' on Rlt 







.

Rich is Johnny Depp







.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

raketakat said:


> It's 'silly season' on Rlt
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As per usual then


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Is someone in season?









Must be Mark......


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

jasonm said:


> Is someone in season?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He`s so Hunky


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> > Is someone in season?
> ...


Marky babe can hump my leg anytime







.


----------

